# Atlas/Craftsman 6" headstock bushings



## westsailpat (May 2, 2018)

I ordered them from Sears Direct , yeah I know trust me never again . Anyhow I need a new headstock spindle mine is worn about .003 a side at the chuck side and about half that on the other end . After the first initial tear down I slipped the bushings on the spindle , I was not hopeful but I assembled it anyway and did the tighten up on the caps . I didn't even bother with a test indicator as I could feel the movement . I'm pretty sure you can't get a new spindle from Clausing so I was left with no choice , I split the bushings (one side) and drilled a oil hole . Success , after getting the caps adjusted I hooked up my test indicator , I chucked up a rod and moved it side to side and got about .0005 on the chuck at the indicator .  I'm calling it good in tell I can find a new spindle . This web site I found useful .    http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/atlas/spindle/spindle.html    However there are some mistakes , first we are not working on a 618 we are working on 6" . Next , the fifth picture down he is talking about the bull gear (back gear) what he says is a oil hole is actually the engagement pin detent hole for locking -unlocking for back gear . Mine does not have the spring and ball (lost before me) just a piece of alum. and screw and that's fine with me as I would prefer to lock it in place with the screw .


----------



## Dhector (May 2, 2018)

Hello. I must first say that what I have will probably not work but if it will, I am willing to try and help. If the 6" you have has the same spindle as the atlas 3950, I have an extra spindle sitting here. It's used. If you can determine if the spindles are the same, we can try to see what we can do. I do know that the 3050 used bearings, and not bushings so my guess is it won't work(but maybe we'd get lucky and it would!!!) If you can figure out if it will work, maybe we can get it to you and repair your machine.


----------



## westsailpat (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the offer Dhector , and I really like your avatar . The spindle bushing ID is 1. , the threads on the chuck end are 1. X 8 and it has a MT 2 . Thanks again . Mark .


----------



## Dhector (May 3, 2018)

Here is the spindle I have laying around. It uses bearings instead of bushings but I was hoping they would be the same or similar but it appears they are not. The O.D. where the bearings ride are .982. Im not sure what yours looks like, but its doesn't appear this will work. Sorry.


----------



## wa5cab (May 3, 2018)

Over the years, Atlas built several different 6" metal working lathes.  In chronological order, they are:

1937-1942 612 Timken Bearings and 1"-10 Spindle Nose Threads
1937-1972 618 Timken Bearings and 1"-10 Spindle Nose Threads
1938           101.07300  Sleeve Bearings and 3/4"-16 threads
1939-1957 101.07301  Sleeve bearings and 1"-8 threads
1957-1972 101.21400  Same as 618
1973-1977 3950  Ball Bearings and 1"-10 Threads
1973-1977 101.21200  Same as 3950
1977-1981 10100  Timken Bearings and 1"-10 Threads
1977-1981 10200  Metric version of 10100

Machines that used the same spindle and bearings

612, 618, 101.21400
101.07300
101.07301
3950, 101.21200
10100, 10200


----------



## westsailpat (May 3, 2018)

No worry Dhector , I really appreciate the thought . That spindle of yours is similar to mine (101.07301) except mine has threads on the opposite chuck end , they are there for end play . A thought on end play on that end the set up is (from outside first) a threaded ring with a set screw then a gear then a collar that rides on the headstock casting . The head stock casting is spot faced but I would like to see a thrust bearing there . But on second thought why bother you can adjust it down to nothing and just oil it . Hey Robert very nice information you have posted there as all ways . You listed my machine , but it is in reference to what ? Anyhow I am very pleased with the way my machine is running right now so I will wait for that NOS spindle to come along , again thanks a lot guys . Mark .


----------



## markba633csi (May 3, 2018)

Robert's list has all the six inch models including the MK2 which is a different headstock design than the earlier 612/618 design, they do share
some of the bearings but the spindles are different


----------

